# Bernie and Wesley paid a visit today



## debodun (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2022)

I don't let Bernie inside much anymore. He has a tendency to squirt and he won't leave once inside. I can barely lift him to help him out the door.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 28, 2022)

Yes, they are big boys. You can have a nice visit outside!


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2022)

Cats are very mercurial creatures. Some days I see all three cats, some days I see a combo of two, some days I see just one of them and some days none of them come around (to my knowledge).


----------



## Pepper (Oct 29, 2022)

Stanley looks like a Russian Blue.  I love cats!


----------

